# Motherboard not powering up, please HELP!!



## beauknows (Apr 6, 2012)

I am building a new pc and cant get the mobo to power up correctly. I have tried with nothing and everything plugged in. Each time the board tries to power up and then immediately shuts back off. It keeps turning on and off about each second until I turn off the power supply. It seems like maybe it's the mobo or the power supply? Any help would be greatly appreciated.

:banghead:

My specs are: EVGA Z68 SLI mobo, EVGA GTX 560ti graphics card, i5 2500k cpu, Rosewill 630w power supply, gskill ram 4g x 2.

Thank you


----------



## darcinator (Jul 9, 2011)

Did you try it before you put it in the case?


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

A short in the case sounds very possible. Go ahead an do a bench test as instructed in the sticky:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f255/how-to-bench-test-troubleshoot-your-system-171424.html

If the same problem occurs with the computer assembled outside of the case, you can rule out the shortage and begin swapping parts to determine what's faulty.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

your rosewill power supply is very low quality and a piece of junk. They are known to have problems. If you discount the possibilty of a short in the case then your next suspect is the rosewill psu because of its crapness.


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

Hey, hey, hey - to be fair, greenbrucelee, they usually last long enough for you to finish building :rofl:


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

toothman said:


> Hey, hey, hey - to be fair, greenbrucelee, they usually last long enough for you to finish building :rofl:


I once saw one explode as soon as it was plugged in to the wall outlet.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The PSU is very poor quality and underpowered.
We recommend a minimum 750W good quality PSU for a 560 ti.
SeaSonic-XFX-Corsair are top quality in that power range.


----------



## beauknows (Apr 6, 2012)

Yes, turns out it is definitely the power supply. Thank you, I will look into one of the brands suggested. One more question... If I steal my hdd from my existing laptop and plug it into my new build, will the operating system go with it and function? Trying to avoid buying another copy of windows 7...


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

If you're really lucky, it will work well enough for you to do a recovery and then Windows will repair itself to work with the new hardware. But I would not expect it to work, and if you fail at Windows recovery then the drive won't be usable on your laptop, either.

You don't happen to be a student right now, do you? A lot of colleges allow their students free usage of their copies of Windows.


----------



## beauknows (Apr 6, 2012)

No, not a student. What would cause the recovery to fail? Since windows came with the laptop and i dont have a disc, does that mean I would also have to buy a copy for my laptop if it failed? What about the data on the hdd, would that be lost too?


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

Replacing just the motherboard often needs a full reinstall of Windows instead of just recovery. New motherboard, RAM, CPU, and GPU is probably not going to work without a full reinstall.

It's probably best to just get a copy of Windows 7 and be done with it. Windows 8 is going to be entirely skippable so your 7 discs will last you until Windows 9.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The OS is tied to the Mobo. Trying to use a Hdd with an OS installed from another PC will only bring you grief if it works at all.


----------



## A1tecice (Jun 1, 2010)

I doubt it would work a tall as the HAL's will differ causing a BSOD.

as for the PSU: look for SeaSonic-XFX-Corsair (not the CX-GS-M Series)
http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f210/power-supply-information-and-selection-192217.html

Thanks,
Altie


----------



## beauknows (Apr 6, 2012)

Sounds like thats my only option. Any problems buying a refurbished hdd? HDD and OS are all that is missing from my build but I'm running out of money! I can manage the OS, but what would you suggest for HDD's?


----------



## A1tecice (Jun 1, 2010)

I tend to stick to WD for HDD's your motherboard is capable of using 6GBPS SATA'S. but they tend to be more costly than the standard 3GBPS SATA drives, Buts up to you .

As for capacity it all depends what you want to do, I used a 500gb HDD on my old system successfully for gaming/graphical work. so i don't see any problems with a HDD of that size for your rig.

I have never bought a second hand/refurbished HDD but i would be cautious about them.


----------



## beauknows (Apr 6, 2012)

Thank you for all of your help everyone, it is much appreciated.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I've been using refurb WD's from Newegg since the prices soared and I haven't had any comebacks.


----------



## beauknows (Apr 6, 2012)

So, now i have purchased a new power supply, a corsair hx750, and I am still having the exact same problem! I am stumped. 

For the cpu, I set it in the holder, with the notches alligned, closed the holder, applied a pea sized drop of thermal grease, installed the heatsink. Any possible problems with that installation? 

I am just finding it hard to believe that I would get a bad power supply 2 times in a row, especially since i went with a considerably better power supply the second time...


----------



## darcinator (Jul 9, 2011)

You may want to start a new thread as usually old threads don't get looked at.


----------

